
A super-thin slice of wood can be used to turn saltwater drinkable - neo4sure
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2212346-a-super-thin-slice-of-wood-can-be-used-to-turn-saltwater-drinkable/
======
snissn
Fta

> This method filters about 20 kilograms of water per square metre of membrane
> per hour, which is not quite as quick as polymer membranes.

------
throwaway3627
How much energy does this use compared to RO?

